# Pain on bone outside of Achilles from new boots



## Cldmnts (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi,

I was previously using size 12 Vans Implant Pro, which I replaced this season because they were too large for me and I was noticing performance issues. They were very comfortable though and I never experienced any lasting pain or discomfort.

My feet are about 27.8cm, I am now in 10.5 K2 Maysis, but after about 5 days i have started experiencing pain on the little bone area on the outside edge of the Achilles (just above the heel) on both feet - my right foot (regular stance) hurts a lot more. My stance is 15L/9R in union force bindings.

I picked up a pair of footbeds to see if that will help this weekend.

Additionally I ordered a pair of Vans Aura Pro in size 10, currently in the mail, in case the K2 are a weird shape or the size is the issue.

I am wondering if anyone has experience with this sort of pain- is it due to the liner shape, a sizing issue, other? I am a little surprised that a 10.5 is causing pain in this area of my foot when a 12 did not.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

You get used to over tightening bindings when your boots are too big. When you size down to appropriate boots, you don't need that extra pressure. Try backing off a few clicks.

Also, check out bootfit 101 on youtube.


----------



## Cldmnts (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting, I hadn’t considered the bindings - that’s certainly a factor I’ll keep an eye on.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

In a similar vein your ankle strap might be pressuring your foot differently now. Check that it’s set up properly for the smaller boot size.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely try backing off the bindings, also don't crank the inner liner as much on the boot. That is another bad habit that comes with boots that are too big. 

Might be the flex difference between the boots making the ankle work harder or in a different manner than the old boots too.


----------



## Cldmnts (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the additional suggestions! I’ll look into how the straps are set up and make changes if needed.


----------



## Cldmnts (Jan 3, 2020)

Update - I spent all day being very careful with tightening my binding straps and it seemed to make a big difference. I also remembered (derp) that I adjusted the highbacks up one click like two weeks ago, so I moved those back just to be safe. Some combination of these two things definitely helped as I felt good all day and I’m not sore now. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Cldmnts (Jan 3, 2020)

Update to the update: after a lot more pain and swelling I saw a podiatrist, got x-rays, rested+iced+stretched for a few weeks, and went back out this weekend after adding heel wedges and cutting the outside of the liner. It was manageable but the swelling came back pretty much immediately.

At this point I think I can say it's the design of the Maysis not working for my foot. I am going to switch to Vans Infuse in a 10.5 after trying on about 10 boots in multiple sizes. I am hoping the added support on my shin coupled with the higher quality liner and shell will make a difference.

As a side note I wore the aftermarket footbeds for literally one run like 2 months ago and immediately took them out, my feet were on fire. The shop recommended I use a high arch footbed, which I questioned, and they said that's what they would recommend for anyone snowboarding. So I might try to swap that for a low or medium, but I don't think that is really affecting the main issue.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Cldmnts said:


> As a side note I wore the aftermarket footbeds for literally one run like 2 months ago and immediately took them out, my feet were on fire. The shop recommended I use a high arch footbed, which I questioned, and they said that's what they would recommend for anyone snowboarding. So I might try to swap that for a low or medium, but I don't think that is really affecting the main issue.


Why are shops so bad at fitting boots? Standing on an insole should tell you if it matches your arch. Footbeds are like boots- it's best to try several on to get the right fit. Sorry you weren't able to get those boots to work. Hopefully you've found the boots that will work for you!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m riding my 3rd pair of the Tacticals now with 278 mm longer foot, medium arch (probably the longer foot has it on the flatter side of medium) - the first was 285 mondo, then sized down to 280 I have ridden for 40 days now and still use them (they are medium flex now) and lately squeezed into 275 mondo (I feel some shortness discomfort but these are mine ‚performance fit’). My first boots bought in a local shop were Rome Sentry - these were too big (290 mondo), too soft and had a huge footprint. Sold after 2 days.

My 5 shred buddies ride the Tacticals I’ve pointed them to in various sizes - 265 to 300 mondo. Most of us felt some pressure point in the arch but it goes away after a few days and everyone is happy with them. You can hand break it to alleviate problem faster. The big factor is also how you lace them up. As already mentioned, don’t overtighten the bottom laces early on before the tongue softens up a bit. Once you make a natural flex point there these are super comfy and I go a double lace on the first and the last lace hook.

I’m gear whoring a lot but not with the boots. Once other manufacturer comes close to the Tacticals’ shock absorption and reduced footprint I’ll give it a go. My first pair I got together with the Adidas Response and it was enough for me to jump and land on my heels in the living room to feel how awesome the boost sole is.
I’ve been able to take on some ‚natural sidehits’ 1,5 m high and hard flat landing in my Tacticals and Katanas with D3O with no knee or foot pain while my guts were hurting from the shock after the landing.


----------

